# Conception lubricants



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

Have been using Preseed for 2 years..Not sure whether it is issue with Preseed or my egg or the sperm.

Bought Conceive Plus recently. 

Ladies , Any inputs on the brands ?

thanks,
~gpk


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it's personal choice but I have used both and prefer preseed, though I'm not pregnant yet.


----------



## pbjones (May 11, 2015)

Both only help in one way: creating a better enviroment for the sperm to swim where they are supposed to. Doesn't help with ovulation, egg or even sperm issues. But definitely improves chances. Do you have any issues diagnosed by a specialist?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya 

Ive just brought some conceive plus and a clear blue opk ready for this month, hopefully it will help the sperm!

xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We used it for about 3 months but it didnt help us get pregnant. My Husband has low sperm count so I knew it was never going to work but you try these things out dont you. 

Now I just use normal KY jelly, its cheaper and doesnt harm sperm. 

xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply mrs peach 

My husband's sperm is normal so hopefully it will help us conceive a   before starting IVF treatment end of the year. Wishful thinking but trying to stay positive  

Xx


----------

